# Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?



## p_regius (23. Juli 2004)

Meine Frage mag vielleicht etwas seltsam klingen, trotzdem nimmt mich Eure Meinung wunder ...

Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?

Bei uns sind "Gold-Angel", die sich kaum zersetzen verboten, genau deshalb.
Ein normaler Haken soll also korrodieren, rosten, sich irgendwann auflösen.

Im Wasser wird er wohl irgendwann verrosten, wie lange dauert sowas?

Und wie sieht es mit geschluckten Haken aus?

Mehrere erfahrene Fischer haben mir erzählt das sich so ein geschluckter Haken innert 24 Stunden durch Verdauungssäfte (Speichel/Magensäure) auflöst. Bei Magensäure (= Salzsäure) kann ich mir das vorstellen, bei einem Haken im Schlund dauert das meiner Meinung nach eher länger.
Falls sich ein geschluckter Haken aber wirklich relativ schnell auflöst, würde es keinen Sinn machen den Fisch zu töten und ihn dann zerstückelt ins Wasser zu schmeissen, man könnte die Schnur abschneiden und den Fisch lebend zurücksetzen. Klar wäre das für den Fisch 24h lang unangenehm, aber besser als tot im Wasser. Auch die ewige Befürchtung das ein Esox ewig mit dem Spinner/Wobler im Maul rumschwimmt wäre dann etwas übertrieben.

Hat jemand hier genaue Infos?
Aussagen à la "Das ist Tierquälerei ..." ohne zugehörige, begründete Infos wie lange es dauert bis sich der Haken zersetzt hat, würden mir da eher nicht weiterhelfen.
Drum hoff' ich das jemand chemisch versierter sich dazu äussert. Merçi!


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				p_regius schrieb:
			
		

> ...Falls sich ein geschluckter Haken aber wirklich relativ schnell auflöst, würde es keinen Sinn machen den Fisch zu töten und ihn dann zerstückelt ins Wasser zu schmeissen,...


Wer macht den sowas???#d 
Wenn der Fisch so geschluckt hat das er keine Chance mehr hat wird er getötet, das Vorfach mitsamt Haken bleibt da wo es ist, im Fisch. 
Und der Fisch wird mitgenommen und verwertet.
So wurde es mir beigebracht und anderes kann ich mir von nem vernünftigen 

Angler nich vorstellen, des grenzt schon an das was Dirk Mohrenberg erlebt hat...

Kann mir auch nich vorstellen das sich ein Haken aus Hochleistungssahl nach 24 Stunden in nem Magen von nem Fisch "auflöst"

barsch_zocker


----------



## robertb (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hab mal nen Aal 14 Tage im Hälterbecken gehabt. Der war ziemlich unglücklich gehakt (im Kiemenbogen), da war nix mit auflösen. Im Magen mag es anders ausschaun aber das kann ich nicht qualifiziert beurteilen.


----------



## merphy (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

also eigentlich sind haken doch so beschichtet dass sie gerade nicht rosten


----------



## levalex (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

@ barschzocker:
das problem das da auftaucht wäre zb das man einen untermaßigen fisch fängt und dann sagt, daß er zu tief geschluckt hätte. könnte mir sogar vorstellen daß es menschen gibt die den "tief sitzenden haken" selber anbringen nur um nicht schneider zu gehen!
desweiteren nochmal der auszug aus den bestimmungen die für zumindest die sieg/nrw gelten. dort steht :...ist der fisch derartig verletzt das er vorraussichtlich eingehen wird, so ist er sofort zu töten, zu zerstückeln und die stücke ins wasser zu werfen!"
und glaub mir, bevor ich wegen wilddieberei drankomme, handhabe ich es so!
das soll nicht heißen das ich das gut finde!!!

gruß alex


----------



## buddha (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hi regius,
also ich muß dir für diesen Thread danken!! Bis jetzt hab ich gedacht, es gibt keine dummen Fragen!! Aber ich muß leider sagen, du hast mich eines Besseren belehrt!!! :z  :z  :z 
Danke #6 

Falls ich falsch liege, was ich nicht denke, weiß ich auch nicht #c 

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## levalex (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

es gibt keine dummen fragen. nur dumme antworten! 

nicht bös gemeint budda#y 
aber ich glaube ein "nein" wäre die korrekte antwort#g 

gruß alex


----------



## buddha (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Ok, sorry!
Also, NEIN!!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ## 

PS: Trotzdem Danke !!!


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				levalex schrieb:
			
		

> ... könnte mir sogar vorstellen daß es menschen gibt die den "tief sitzenden haken" selber anbringen nur um nicht schneider zu gehen!
> 
> und glaub mir, bevor ich wegen wilddieberei drankomme, handhabe ich es so!
> das soll nicht heißen das ich das gut finde!!!


Des hab ich auch gedacht, das des sicher missbraucht wird aber solche Personen werden auch andere, ganzsicher sinnvollere Gesetze umgehen bzw. garnicht beachten.

Und Fischreiaufseher haben auch ein Verständniss für die Kreatur Fisch, was würdet ihr machen wenn Ihr,jetzt mal als Beispiel im der Schonzeit ne,sagen wir mal 65er Bachforelle fangt und die nich mehr zu retten is.............

barsch_zocker


----------



## p_regius (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

@Buddha
Yup, die Frage mag etwas dämlich klingen, aber wie gesagt wurde mir von verschiedenen lokalen Anglern mit ziemlich Erfahrung sowas verzapft. Hab's selber bezweifelt und drum hier gefragt.
"Es gibt keine dummen Fragen, nur dumme Antworten ..." hast Du mir gerade bewiesen :z #g


----------



## levalex (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> .
> Und Fischreiaufseher haben auch ein Verständniss für die Kreatur Fisch, was würdet ihr machen wenn Ihr,jetzt mal als Beispiel im der Schonzeit ne,sagen wir mal 65er Bachforelle fangt und die nich mehr zu retten is.............
> 
> barsch_zocker


glücklicherweise war ich noch nie in der situation!! ich kann echt nicht sagen
ob ich in dem fall eine ausnahme machen würde. ich hoffe nur, daß ich NIE
in diese oder eine ähnliche position gerate soetwas entscheiden zu müssen....

gruß alex


----------



## buddha (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

@reqius
Siehste, so lernt einer vom anderen!!! Dafür ist das Board doch da, oder?? :z

Schön Jrööss,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## Bellyboatangler (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> , was würdet ihr machen wenn Ihr,jetzt mal als Beispiel im der Schonzeit ne,sagen wir mal 65er Bachforelle fangt und die nich mehr zu retten is.............
> 
> barsch_zocker




Wenn es legal wäre sowas mitzunehmen in der Schonzeit, würden einige "Experten" speziell in der Schonzeit diesen Fischen nachstellen. Ich halte mich jedenfalls an der Gesetzeslage. Bei uns geht die Regelung. Innerhalb der Schonzeit bzw. untermaßige Fische sind zurückzusetzen, egal ob sie Lebensfähig oder nicht lebensfähig sind! Diese Regelung ist zwar für die ehrlichen Angler nicht verständlich, schreckt aber die meisten  "Angler" , die gezielt auf solche geschützen Fische angeln, ab! 

Die Haken lösen sich zumindestens im Magen von Aalen auf. Selbst VMC Haken. Allerdings dauert das bis 4 Wochen. Aquariumexperiment in meiner Jugendzeit! Nur darf der Aal nicht Bluten. Meist würgen die Aale die Haken allerdings innerhalb von 2 Wochen aus!


----------



## Adrian* (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

uns worde gesagt das aale irgend so ne "säure" oder sowas hoch holen können und damit den haken im maul auflösen könnte also bei abgerissenne das würde aber schon seine zeit dauern...es geht aber nur bei unlackierten haken also nich goldene rote oder silbernen un all son kwatsch....


----------



## barsch_zocker (23. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				p_regius schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber wie gesagt wurde mir von verschiedenen lokalen Anglern mit ziemlich Erfahrung sowas verzapft...


Nich allen "Experten" oder "Profis" jedes Wort glauben und schon garnich den Stammtischschwätzern, sondern alles selbst hinterfragen.:m 

Wir kommen damit aber vom Thema ab...

barsch_zocker


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hier wurden noch keine besonders sinvollen Antworten gegeben, fällt mir beim Durchlesen auf.. und der Herr Buddha missversteht hier mal wieder hälfte... 
(Lutscherposen= Carlusso, Verweis auf den Thread im Friedfischforum...;-)))
Doe Frage macht durchaus Sinn... Ich vertseh hier nicht,was die Leute hier schon bei der Frage nach dem haken und as Überleben der fische mit Haken im maul oder Schlund erläutert wwrden soll...
So, jetzt zur eigentlichen Frage:
Die fische habenn bei relativ zum Fschmaul kleinen und brünierten Einzelhaken die besten Überlebenschancen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bei Drillingen wird es schon sehr eng, egal wie groß... das entspricht der Büdrde von zwei oder drei Einzelhaken, und die fische sind dann oft in der Nahrungsaufnahme stark beeinträchtigt. 
Brünierte Haken sind ohne Beschichtung, wie etwa Gold-oder Silberhaken. Diese Haken rosten auch im süßwasser ziemlich schnell... Und von wegen, "alle Haken sind so beschichtet, dass sie gerade nicht rosten" (Zitat Merphy)... es gibt viele beschichtete Haken, die nicht rosten, aber nicht grundsätzlich alle Haken sind rostfrei...
Sehr viele versierte profiangler sagen und in jedem Anglerbuch für anfänger steht, dass man bei geschützten oder untermaßigen fischen, die geschluckt haben, folgendermaßen verfahren sollte:" ehe man dem Fisch eine minutenlange Operation zumutet und versucht, mit aller Macht dennHaken zu entfernen, verletzt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den fsich so sehr, dass er nach Entfernung des Hakens zu grunde geht. Besser ist es, ihm möglichst kurz vorm Maul das Vorfach abzuschneiden und ihn schonend in sein element zurückzulassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
Ich denke, es ist alles gesagt, hier wurden sonst fast nur nonsens verzapft, danke vor allem an Buddha für die sehr konstruktiven Beiträge... Die Frage hat ja wohl durchaus Sinn gemacht... Was du wirklich zum thema weißt, hast du in keinem Beitrag preis gegeben  
KOF!!!


----------



## The_Duke (24. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Als erstes mal eine Kopie eines von mir verfassten Postimgs in einem anderen Forum (Asche auf mein Haupt :q)


> Also das muss ich hier noch loswerden!
> Nach meinem fetten Aal vom 13.Juli gings natürlich wieder an die gleiche Stelle
> Nachdem am 14. + 15. Juli nix ging (bis auf massig überaus nervige Kaulbarsche auf Wurm  ), meldete sich am 16.Juli so gegen 22:30 Uhr  meine mit Köderfischschwanz bestückte Rute auf einmal ganz leise...Fühlung aufgenommen...es zuppelte leicht...Anschlag!
> Verdammte Hacke...versemmelt!  Wenn ich gelenkiger wäre, hätte ich jezz meinen Gebissabdruck im Hintern...ich hätte mir in den Ar... beissen können!
> ...


Scheinbar hatte der erste Haken dem Fisch nicht den Appetit verdorben....

Jetzt zum Auflösen von Haken im Fisch...
Wichtig ist dabei nicht, daß der Haken komplett aufgelöst wird, sondern daß der Widerhaken und die Hakenspitze zuerst "entschärft", sprich aufgelöst werden! Der Schlund ist sehr muskulös und kann "arbeiten". Der Fisch ist dann in der Lage den Haken herauszuwürgen, da der Widerhaken nicht mehr sperrt und die Hakenspitze so weit "abgestumpft" wurde, daß sie nicht mehr neu fassen kann.
Gesehen habe ich das schon bei in einem großen Aquarium gehälterten Aale bei einem Kollegen vor etwa 4 Jahren. Gefangene Aale (7 Stück) hatte er mangels Einfriermöglichkeit in einem großen 400l-Becken über mehr als zwei Wochen gehältert, dabei waren auch einige Aale, die tief geschluckt hatten und wo er nur das Vorfach abgeschnitten hatte. Nach 8 Tagen lag der erste Haken "entschärft" auf dem Beckenboden und zwei weitere folgten am nächsten Tag.
Interessant war das Verhalten eines Aals! Er bekam einen "Knubbel" kurz unterhalb seiner Kiemenöffnung und tags drauf guckte da die Hakenspitze raus! Nach weiteren zwei Tagen hing der Haken bis auf das Plättchen ganz raus und der Fisch versuchte den Haken an den im Aquarium liegenden verstecken (Tonröhren, Granitsteine) abzustreifen. Am nächsten Morgen lag der haken dann auch auf dem Beckenboden! Die Viecher scheinen megazäh zu sein! Ich werde ihn mal fragen, ob er noch die Fotos hat, die er damals gemacht hatte. Falls ja, scann ich die mal ein.
Ach ja...bemerkenswert war die Tatsache, daß sich der ph-Wert des Aquariumswassers  innerhalb von ein paar Tagen von 8,1 (leicht alkalisch) auf 6,9 reduziert hatte...vielleicht können sie ja doch als Abwehrreaktion Verdauungssäfte hochwürgen?


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

@Anglermeister17
Ich stehe auf dem Standpunkt, das man immer so schwer wie nöting und so leicht wie möglich angeln sollte (das lernt man schon bei der Prüfung, welche bei dir ja noch nicht so lang her sein kann!!). Dann passiert so etwas erst garnicht und ich brauch mir darüber auch keinen Kopf machen!!! Mir ist in all den Jahren, wo ich jetzt angel, noch nie die Schnur gerissen, weil ich zu leicht gefischt habe. Und noch kein Haken im Fischmaul zurück geblieben. Einmal ist mir leider der Knoten, von gekauften Haken, direkt am Haken aufgegangen. Das hat mich soo angekotzt, nicht weil ich den Fisch verloren habe, sondern weil dieser Fisch nun mit einem Haken im Maul schwimmen muß! Seit dem binde ich mir meine Haken selber und wähle mein Material den vorkommenden Fischen angemessen stark.
Ich habe von versierten Karpfenanglern gelernt, wie man eine Montage bindet die fängt und vor allem auch hält!! Daran halte ich mich!
Und, sorry, aber das manche Haken innerhalb von 24 h verrosten oder sich in der Magensäure auflösen ist und bleibt, meiner Meinung nach, SCHWACHSINN!

Und Anglermeister17, das ich so einem "alterfahrenen" Angelcrack wie dir nicht das Wasser reichen kann, weiss ich auch! Ich verbeuge mich vor deinem unerschöpflichem Wissen!! Aber lass mir doch bitte meine Meinung!!

Gruß,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

@buddha: Sicher lasse ich dir deine Mienung, es hat mit nur absolut nicht geschmeckt, wieso du den "autor" des Threads so hast angreifen müssen....
das erfüllt mich mit Unverständnis, ich hab ja gar nix gegen dich... nur... die Anspielung auf die dumme frage fand ich etwas makaber und überflüssig!!!!! sicher ist man als Angler, oder sollte man als Angler bestrebt sein, dass die Montagen gut halten, das steht hier doch außer frage!!!!
die Frage war ja, ob die fische überleben, wenn der "GAU", sprich der Fischverlust samt Haken- eintritt. somit hat die Frage doch durchaus ihre Berechtigung.
So schnell kann sich natürlich kein Haken auflösen... aber in einem größeren  Zeitraum 
, und sofern die fische nicht in ihrer Nahrungsaufnahme erheblich behindert werden, heilen die Verletzungen und der haken kann tatsächlich ausgewürgt werden.. der Blinker veröffebtlichte in den letzten Jahren ein paar Untersuchungen über die widerstandsfähigkeit von Meeres-und süßwasserfischen, , und tatsächlich wurde vor allem bei den Meersfischen festgestellt, dass diese den haken schnell wieder auswürgen konnten.. innerhalb von zwei Wochen waren über achtzig Prozent der auf naturköder gefangenenen Fisceh die Haken wieder los...
so viel hierzu.. 
KOF!!!


----------



## powermike1977 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

moin!
also es gibt wie anglermeister es schon gesagt hat, definitiv wegrostende anglehaken. da mag der ein oder andere seine eigene meinung haben, aber es ist halt so. da muss sich auch niemand drueber aufregen, ist doch alles im gruenen bereich. 

@ape: hier brauch sich doch niemand angegriffen fuehlen, nur weil mal fakten dargelegt werden. ich finde nur, dass wenn man auf deine art und weise hier jede frage beantworten wuerde, waere dieses forum schon bald eine tote hose (kein fakt-nur meine meinung).  auch nicht böse gemeint

KOF!
mike


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Guten Abend, 
Ich hatte schon einige Aale die den Haken einfach "wegzauberten".... 

Ich denke es kommt aber wohl auch auf das Material aus dem der Haken ist an


----------



## Edte (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Habe bei aalen beobachtet die ich gefanken habe und sie zum endmottern/endwässern in die regentonne getan habe das sie sich die Haken wieder rauswürken wenn sie komplett geschluckt haben . Nehme ich das vorfach einfach ab.
Bei zu kleinen aalen reiß ich auch nicht daran rum sonder schneide die sehne kurz ab und setze ihn so zurück . Da ich der meinung bin das es die kleinen auch können.

Mfg EDTE


----------



## Doom (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

im aktuellen raubfisch steht da auch ein bericht drin. es gibt haken (z.b. von partridge) die sich sehr schnell auflösen NUR der Autor nennt hier einen sehr wichtigen Aspekt. man kann haken nur einmal benutzen und muuss diese natürlich dann jedesmal vor dem angeln an wobblern, stahlvorfächern,... austauschen. außerdem sind diese haken teurer!


----------



## p_regius (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				anglermeister17 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr viele versierte profiangler sagen und in jedem Anglerbuch für anfänger steht, dass man bei geschützten oder untermaßigen fischen, die geschluckt haben, folgendermaßen verfahren sollte:" ehe man dem Fisch eine minutenlange Operation zumutet und versucht, mit aller Macht dennHaken zu entfernen, verletzt mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den fsich so sehr, dass er nach Entfernung des Hakens zu grunde geht. Besser ist es, ihm möglichst kurz vorm Maul das Vorfach abzuschneiden und ihn schonend in sein element zurückzulassen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


Sowas war der Grund für meine ursprüngliche Frage.



			
				anglermeister17 schrieb:
			
		

> @buddha: Sicher lasse ich dir deine Mienung, es hat mit nur absolut nicht geschmeckt, wieso du den "autor" des Threads so hast angreifen müssen....
> das erfüllt mich mit Unverständnis, ich hab ja gar nix gegen dich... nur... die Anspielung auf die dumme frage fand ich etwas makaber und überflüssig!!!!!


Hab mich auch etwas angepinkelt gefühlt, drum hab' ich mal zurückgepinkelt mit #g  dazu. Glaub Buddha hat das verstanden und ich hab mich besser gefühlt, drum lasst mal gut sein. Zähle mich ja selber zur ungeniessbaren Sorte, online noch schlimmer und nach 'nem schlechten Tag müssen dann jeweils einige Posts gelöscht werden. Schwamm drüber, trinkt ein Kölsch oder was so aus dem Hahnen strömt. #2


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Jo, Schwamm drüber! Sorry!!

 #g  #g  #g 

Schön Jrööss,
Ape the Buddha ##


----------



## buddha (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				p_regius schrieb:
			
		

> Schwamm drüber, trinkt ein *Kölsch* oder was so aus dem Hahnen strömt. #2



Gibts noch was anderes ausser Kölsch?? #c  #c  :m


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Mal so ganz frank und frei...

Haken werden eigentlich aus 2 Stählen gefertigt: Carbonstahl oder Edelstahl... Letztere sind korrosionsbeständig und gammeln nicht!!!
Carbonstahl ist grundsätzlich hoch reaktionsbedürftig und gammelt schneller als man gucken kann. Wers nicht glaubt: nehmt ein Opinel-Carbonstahl-Messer einmal mit zum Brassenangeln!!!
Die Carbonstahlhaken werden erst duch ihre Beschichtung korrosionsarm - solange diese Beschichtung auch intakt ist. Wie (Elektrolytbad oder sonstwas) und womit beschichtet (Gold, Zinn, Zink, Bonze, sonstwas) ist da fast erstmal wurscht! Fakt: Brünierte Haken (Bronze) gammeln schneller als andere! Daher sind die u.a. auch nicht für den Salzwassereinsatz empfehlenswert!!!
Sobald die Schicht beschädigt ist, gammelt dieser Haken, wird brüchig und löst sich!
Kleine Anekdote dazu:
Vor ca. 3 Jahren hatte ich beim Köfistippen einen seltsamen Biss - alles wirkte "verzögert"... Wie sich herausstellte, "biss" ein Brassen von ca. 30 cm. Sagen wir lieber: er verhakte sich mit seinem "Getüdel" im/am Maul an meinem Haken! Der Haken, den er im Maul hatte, muß ein brünierter gewesen sein, denn er war fast komplett korrodiert, und nach Aussehen der noch angetüterten Schnur, noch nicht allzualt.  Ein kurzes "anfassen" befreite den Burschen von seinem Haken!
Ergo: die Dinger gammeln auf jeden Fall weg, im Falle eines Abrisses! Dass ein Permasteel (von VMC) wesentlich langsamer wegrostet als ein brünierter Haken, ist dabei aussen vor.


----------



## sebastian (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



			
				barsch_zocker schrieb:
			
		

> Wer macht den sowas???#d
> Wenn der Fisch so geschluckt hat das er keine Chance mehr hat wird er getötet, das Vorfach mitsamt Haken bleibt da wo es ist, im Fisch.
> Und der Fisch wird mitgenommen und verwertet.
> So wurde es mir beigebracht und anderes kann ich mir von nem vernünftigen
> ...



Das macht jeder der nach Gesetz handelt wenn er einen geschonten Fisch fängt.
z.B.: ein Hecht der in der Schonzeit gefangen wurde MUSS zertückelt werden wenn er verletzt ist !


----------



## barsch_zocker (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Werd mal den Fischereiaufseher meines Vertrauens fragen... 
wie ich ihn kenn wird er des sicher nich bestätigen aber ich frag mal
barsch_zocker


----------



## Franky (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Bitte nicht dabei vergessen: andere Länder - andere Sitten!!!  "Wir Deutschen" (Niedersachsen/Bremen u.a.) müssen zurücksetzen - Österreich (Sebastian) handhabt das anders!!!!


----------



## Doom (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

aber ich (=niedersachsen) muss das auch so handhaben wie sebastian


----------



## sebastian (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

ich würds nicht behaupten wenns nicht auf einem grauen zettl stehen würde der sich in meiner BLAUEN, fischereikarte für Niederösterreich befinden würde


----------



## JokerX123 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hallo,

danke fürs Thema aufmachen. Die Frage hab' ich mir auch schon gestellt!
Ich bin zwar kein *TIER*artzt aber ich würde das mal so sehen:

Man stelle ich vor, ich esse mit einem Abendbrot einen Haken.
Angenommen er schafft es durch den Magen, würde er spästens im Mastdarm in den zotten hängen bleiben(Wegen der Darmkontraktionen)! Die Folge wäre eine Infektion durch Darmeigene und Fremdbakterien,
und Rost evtl. (Hallo Herr Fisch, sind Sie Tetanus geim....)
Das Ganze würde sich dann zu einem bakteriellen "Geschwür" aufblähen und Gewebe stirbt ab (innerhalb kürzester Zeit) - vermutlich würde ich unter höllischen Schmerzen ohne einen medizinischen Eingriff und medikamentöse Behandlung(Wandstarkrampf etc.) zu Grunde gehen, und das in weniger als 7 Tagen. An Blutvergiftung und den Resultaten! (Die genaue Erklärung erspare ich mir jetzt)

Relativ gesehen zu meiner Blutmenge die "zu vergiften" wäre, hat ein Fisch keine hohe Überlebenschance, oder?

So long, meine Interprätation.

Joker


----------



## Adrian* (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



> Hallo,
> 
> danke fürs Thema aufmachen. Die Frage hab' ich mir auch schon gestellt!
> Ich bin zwar kein TIERartzt aber ich würde das mal so sehen:
> ...




manoman  #r


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hey, Joker, der haken erreicht doch nach dem anschlag nie und nimmer den Magen oder den Darm des fisches,er hängt oft im Maul, schlund oder in den Kiemen fest... Nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen!!!!
KOF!!!


----------



## Logo (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

hm

 komische sache mit den haken. Ich bin der Meinung das der Haken, sofern er vorne im Maul bzw. im Kiemenbereich gehakt ist, kein größeres Problem für den Fisch darstellt um ihn zu lösen. Sollte er sich aber bei einem stinknormalen Fisch also kein Aal *g* der Haken so tief in dem Schlund hängen würde ich den Fisch wohl eher töten. 

   Gruss Logo


----------



## JNZ (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hallo...

...mich interessiert dieses Thema gerade brennend!!! 

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Karpfen, die unlösbar bis in den Schlund geschluckt haben, gemacht!????

Mir ist das neulich bei nem knapp 70cm großen Karpfen passiert der mir zufällig an die Matchrute gegangen ist. 

Ich habe wie hier bereits beschrieben das vorfach kurz vorm Maul abgeschnitten und den Fisch zurückgesetzt weil ich es nicht übers Herz bringen konnte den dicken Burschen zu töten.

Zum essen reichen auch Satzkarpfen, die passen dann auch besser in die Pfanne!!!!!

Im Nachhinein mache ich mir nun etwas Sorgen ob es dem Fisch nun auch wieder gut geht...;+...!!???

Danke für konstruktive Antworten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## L-TownPlayer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

hatte mich letztens auch schön böse verletzt als ich den Karpfen Ausgenomen habe als der haken wird sich wohl eher nicht zersetzen im Magen


----------



## JNZ (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Der Haken steckt nicht im Magen sondern hinten im Rachenraum!!!! Ist auch nur ein kleiner 6er Matchhaken!!!!! Ich hoffe einfach für den Guten das der Haken ihn erstmal nicht allzu sehr behindert und im Laufe der Zeit zerfällt. Evtl. wächst sowas ja auch raus wenn der Wiederhaken stumpf wird!? Hope so...


----------



## FlachwasserJäger (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Die Haken können nach ner Zeit RAUSEITERN oder noch später RAUSWACHSEN, von sich in Magensäure auflösenden Haken hab ich auch noch nix gehört. 

Besonders problamatisch bei uns an der Wümme sind Kaulbarsche, die fressen den Köder meist fast bis zum A-Loch, bevor man den Biss an der Grundrute peilt, da kommt jede Hilfe zu spät, da sie meist sehr klein sind. Wenn mir jemand zu den Viechern nen Tipp geben kann wär ich dankbar.

Bei anderen Fischen ist meine Devise: Vorfach ab - Fisch ins Wasser. Nur einmal hab ich nen kleinen Hecht gefangen, dem das Blut schon aus den Kiemen lief, weil ich beim Anschlag den Drilling in die Kiemen gejagt habe und die zur Hälfte zerrissen habe, da das aber an nem Privatsee war und der Besitzer meinte ich solle den Fisch töten und verwerten, war das kein Problem, außer für mein Gewissen, da ich mich als Kindsmörder fühlte.


----------



## myavni (11. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hi,

ich will ja nicht einen alten Beitrag wieder anstoßen, aber bisher habe ich nirgends einen Hinweis über die tatsächliche Dauer gefunden, bis ein "normaler" Angelhaken im Wasser sich vollständig zersetzt hat.|kopfkrat

Das die sich im Fisch schneller zersetzen, halte ich auch für ein Märchen.

Werde Mal wieder nicht darum kommen, die Sache selbst zu klären, indem ich einige Angelhaken ins Wasser aus dem See hänge. 

Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich auf 1-2 Monate tippen. HiTech Haken wohl viel länger.

Oder hat sich da einer bereits schlau gemacht?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Metall rostet unter Wasser extrem langsam, weil weniger Sauerstoff als an der Luft. Und je weniger Sauerstoff um so weniger Oxidation. Aus dem Bauch raus würd ich mal - je nach Material und Stärke - auf 2 bis 10 Jahre tippen. 

Zu den Vorgängen im Fisch in Verbindung mit Magensäure hab ich keine Meinung.


----------



## Sneep (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Hallo,

Die Frage ist nicht, ob der Haken rostet, sondern, ob der Fisch mit einem geschluckten Haken überleben kann.

Bis sich ein Haken im Fisch aufgelöst hat, wird wohl etliche Zeit vergehen. Angelhaken sind ja so gefertigt, dass sie nicht rosten.  Somit sehe ich nicht,  wie ein Fisch auf diese Weise den Haken los werden soll.

Darauf brauchen wir aber nicht zu warten.

Erfahrungsgemäß, ist der Fisch aber sehr häufig in der Lage einen tief geschluckten *Einzelhaken *wieder los zu werden. Anders sieht es mit Drillingen aus. Diese vermag der Fisch in den seltensten Fällen zu lösen. 

Ein tief geschluckter Einzelhaken, ist an sich noch kein Beinbruch. Vor allen Dingen ist ein tief sitzender Haken noch lange kein Grund den Fisch als nicht überlebenfähig zu beurteilen und dann zu töten und zu vergraben (NRW).

Der Fisch wird erst zum Todeskandidaten, wenn ich anfange rum zu operieren bis das Tier blutet. Blutet der Fisch oder sitzt der Haken in den Kiemen oder im Magensack töte ich den Fisch. Sitzt ein Einzelhaken tief im Schlund,  Schnur kurz abschneiden und den Fisch zurücksetzen.

Auch wenn solch ein Haken ein Schweinegeld gekostet hat und man jetzt auch noch neu montieren muss, in solchen Fällen sollte man sich nicht als Chirurg versuchen. 

Das Andrücken des Widerhakens ist in Deutschland nicht verboten|supergri

Es erleichtert es dem Fisch ganz erheblich den Haken wieder los zu werden.

SnEEp


----------



## Petterson (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Da erinnere ich mich doch glatt an meinen ersten "selbstgeblinkerten" Hecht; der hatte nämlich auch einen Haken im *Schlund. *Das war ein auch noch ein Drilling(!), dessen zwei in den Schlund hineinragende Hakenbögen nahezu gänzlich abgerostet waren, lediglich der in der Schlundwand steckende Bogen war noch vorhanden (wenn auch schon stark rostig). Und das hat ihn keineswegs abgehalten, weiter zu fressen...
Ich habe daraus folgende Schlüsse gezogen:
1.) generell rosten geschluckte Haken (Forellen und barschartige erleben das zwar nicht mehr wegen vorzeitigen Ablebens, aber bei Aal, Hecht, Karpfen, Welsen und deren Verwandten klappt das m. E. sehr wohl!)
2.) der Magensäure (oder etwaigem Reflux) ausgesetzte Hakenteile korrodieren schneller als vor saurem Milleu geschütze
3.) im Zweifelsfall lieber so kurz wie möglich abschneiden; blutige Operationen enden auf jeden Fall "Bauch oben".

So sind zumindest meine eigenen Erfahrungen, die sich in mitlerweilen 37 Angeljahren auch immer wieder bestätigt haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



myavni schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich will ja nicht einen alten Beitrag wieder anstoßen, aber bisher habe ich nirgends einen Hinweis über die tatsächliche Dauer gefunden, bis ein "normaler" Angelhaken im Wasser sich vollständig zersetzt hat.|kopfkrat
> 
> Werde Mal wieder nicht darum kommen, die Sache selbst zu klären, indem ich einige Angelhaken ins Wasser aus dem See hänge.





Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Frage ist nicht, ob der Haken rostet.......



Doch, genau das war die Frage.|supergri

Zu Deinem restlichen Beitrag uneingeschränkte Zustimmung.


----------



## JNZ (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Um in meinem privaten Gewässer die Fische zu schonen bin ich letztes Jahr dazu übergegangen dort nur mit Schonhaken zu fischen. 

Inzwischen mache ich das eig. überall so (außer beim Raubfischangeln) und ich muss sagen, ich habe noch nie wirklich einen Fisch dadurch verloren!!! Wenn man ein wenig angeln kann und die Schnur im Drill stets unter Spannung hält braucht man den ollen Wiederhaken eig. garnicht. 

Dem Fisch gegenüber ist das allemal fairer/verantwortungsbewußter denn den Schonhaken wird er, im Falle eines Schnurbruches, zu fast 100% wieder los!!! 

Ich würde das evtl. sogar gesetzlich einführen, zumindest fürs Friedfischangeln...bricht keinem ein Zacken aus der Krone!?!!!

tight lines

JNZ


----------



## Bobster (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*



JNZ schrieb:


> Inzwischen mache ich das eig. überall so (außer beim Raubfischangeln) und ich muss sagen, ich habe noch nie wirklich einen Fisch dadurch verloren!!! Wenn man ein wenig angeln kann und die Schnur im Drill stets unter Spannung hält braucht man den ollen Wiederhaken eig. garnicht.
> JNZ


 

Wer das angeln in seiner Ganzheit betrachtet und betreibt
und nicht aus "niederen Beweggründen" Fische fängt,
siehe "Proll- und Protz Tröts", wird ohne Wiederhaken fischen.

Dazu muß man aber angeln können....


Zersetzen ?

Im Süßwasser ist der Hecht aufgrund seiner Magensäure
dafür bekannt.......
Aber auch ich bin der Meinung, das ist (sollte !) nicht die Frage sein...

Denn ein Verlust des Fisches ist auf das Unvermögen des Anglers zurück zuführen.

....und das geht ja schon mal gar nicht


----------



## reno ateportas (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Ich denke das auch auf den Fisch ankommt. Ein Hecht der ja eine sehr starke Magensäure hat wird den Haken eher los weil der Haken eher korrodiert oder er den Haken besser auschpucken kann. ( wegen dem größeren Maul). Wenn man jetzt auf Rotaugen und generell auf Karpenartige fischt dürfte der Haken auch keine großen probleme machen weil er ja meistens relativ klein und dünn ist.(beil kleinfischen). Oder er bei Karpfen in dem "Rüssel" oder in den Lippen hängt und dort auch nicht weiter stört. Sie ernähren sich auch meistens von Kleinlebewesen Muscheln und Würmern die ja nicht zerkaut werden müssen sie jagern ja auch nicht sodass es sie ja auch nicht groß behindern dürfte. Der Haken kann sich bei ihnen ja auch nicht durch die Magensäure zersetzen weil sie keinen Magen sondern nur einen ellenlagen Darm haben. Anders sieht es aus wenn sie sich mit dem Haken ihrgendwo verhaken und sich nicht mehr auf  Nahrungsuche begeben können. Auserdem muss man natürlich auch faktoren wie das Material Gewässer etc berücksichtigen. Aber ich denke eher das der Fisch den Haken überlebt als eine lange operation .


----------



## Klinke (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Erfahrungsbericht zum Thema Haken und Schnur:

In meinem alten Verein hatte man eine Störart mit drin. 7 Exemplare oder so. Jedenfalls haben die auf alles gebissen was man so ins Wasser hängte.
Da dort die meisten Angler Matcher waren rissen ständig Diese Tiere mit Schnuransammlungen den "Experten" da ab.
So ereignete sich dann das Szenario das ich mit totem Köfi auf Hecht aus war. Schönes Oldschool grün ummanteltes Stahlvorfach drauf und rein damit. Dann bekam ich einen schönen Biss und schlug an. Heftige Gegenwehr versprach einen guten Fisch. War nur leider kein Hecht sondern der größte von diesem Staubsaugern. 1,16m und ratzfatz das halbe grüne Vorfach inhaliert. Da war nix zu retten. Gewässerwart war eh vor Ort. Der gab mir den Auftrag: "Schlachten, wird auf der nächsten Veranstaltung gegrillt".
Gesagt, getan. Was dann bei der "Obduktion" herauskam war schier unfassbar.
Der Fisch hatte durchweg von vorne bis hinten in seinen Innereien abgerissene Haken (so an die 15-20!!!) zudem ganze Knäuel von Schnurresten, bestimmt um die 5 Stk und richtig lange Leinen noch.
Fazit: mit verrotten war da nicht viel. Aber gestört zu haben scheint es ihn auch nicht besonders. War top fit der Kerl.
Ich denke aber auch das es von Fisch zu Fisch da schon extreme Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## myavni (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

Das denke ich auch, dass sich die Haken nicht wirklich zersetzen, jedenfalls nicht in annehmbarer Zeit.

Ich will dem Tier nicht unnötiges Leid zufügen, auch wenn er irgendwie überleben mag. Angenehm wird das wohl nicht sein, mit einem Stück Stahl im Körper zu leben. Und als Beute für andere, wird das Teil auch noch weitergegeben.

Bei geschützen oder untermaßigen Fischen sicher immer eine schwierige Entscheidung. Aber bei Plötzen, Blei & Co den Haken drin zu lassen, nur weil man zu faul ist diese entsprechend zu entsorgen oder zu verwerten, na ja.

Aber wissen wollte ich eine Zeit, in welcher ein Haken im Wasser sich zersetzt und damit kein Problem mehr für Mensch und Tier darstellt. |kopfkrat


----------



## thanatos (12. August 2011)

*AW: Zersetzen sich Haken? Im Wasser? Im Fischmaul?*

in einem erdeloch(tonabbau)in welchem viel auf schleie geangelt wurde 
hab ich mal einen dreipfünder aal gefangen,welcher drei angelhaken im muskelfleisch hatte.der neueste hatte noch schnur dran aber die spitze war
schon zersetzt.der älteste war noch deutlich erkennbar aber nicht mehr
greifbar,also total aufgelöst und nur noch farblich wahrnehmbar.alle drei etwa in der körpermitte.


----------

